# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  لقضاء الحوائج المتعسرة

## شواطئ شوق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم يا كريم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  


*قل: (اللهم صل على فاطمة وأبيها، وبعلها وبنيها بعدد ما أحاط به علمك)*
*430** مرة ... فلا تمض 3 أيام إلا وتحصل على مرادك بإذن الله تعالى....* 
*نقل من كتاب: الأدعية الميسرة لقضاء الحوائج المتعسرة* 
*من وصايا المرجع الديني الكبير آية الله العظمى الشيخ حسين الوحيد الخراساني دام ظله* 
*العمل على توثيق العلاقة مع الله تعالى؛ ومن أجل الارتباط بالله تعالى لا بد من الوسيلة، كما قال تعالى : { يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ اتَّقُواْ اللّهَ وَابْتَغُواْ إِلَيهِ الْوَسِيلَةَ } المائدة : 35. وهذه الوسيلة لا بد من أن تكون عن طريق أهل البيت صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم الواصلين إلى الله. ومن أجل ذلك أوصى سماحته بالمداومة يوميا على أمرين :*

*1 :قراءة سورة التوحيد يومياً بعد صلاة الصبح عشرة مرات .. عن عَلِيُّ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي عُمَيْرٍ عَنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ عَطِيَّةَ عَنْ عُمَرَ بْنِ يَزِيدَ قَالَ : قَالَ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام : " مَنْ قَرَأَ { قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ } حينَ يَخْرُجُ مِنْ مَنْزِلِهِ عَشْرَ مَرَّاتٍ لَمْ يَزَلْ فِي حِفْظِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ وكلاء حَتَّى يَرْجِعَ إِلَى مَنْزِلِهِ ".* 
*:2 قراءة سورة التوحيد يومياً عند النوم أحد عشر مرة .. عن السَّيِّدُ عَلِيُّ بْنُ طاووس فِي فَلاحِ السَّائِلِ، عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْحَسَنِ الصَّفَّارِ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ عَنْ حَمَّادِ بْنِ عِيسَى عَنِ الْحُسَيْنِ ألقلانسي عَنْ أَبِي بَصِيرٍ قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام يَقُولُ : " مَنْ قَرَأَ { قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ } إِحْدَى عَشْرَةَ مَرَّةً حِينَ يَأْوِي إِلَى فِرَاشِهِ غَفَرَ اللَّهُ لَهُ ذَنْبَهُ وَشُفِّعَ فِي جِيرَانِهِ فَإِنْ قَرَأَهَا مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ غَفَرَ ذَنْبَهُ فِيمَا يَسْتَقْبِلُ خَمْسِينَ سَنَةً ".* 
*فافتتاح اليوم واختتامه بهذه السورة المنسوبة إلى الرب تعالى له خصوصيات عظيمة. أن مما يزيده منقبة وأثراً هو أن يهديها للمعصومين الأربعة عشر يوماً فيوماً ابتداء من خاتم النبيين وانتهاء بإمام الزمان عليهم أفضل الصلاة والسلام. وبهذه الوسيلة ترتبط القلوب بالله تعالى لتصل إلى مراتب عالية من الذوبان.* 
*هذا من بعض فيوضات العالم الرباني الخراساني على أيتام آل محمد*
*وصل الله على محمد وآله ألطاهرين* 
نقل من كتاب:الادعية الميسرة لقضاء الحوائج المتعسرة 
من وصايا المرجع الديني الكبير آية الله العظمى الشيخ حسين الوحيد الخراساني دام ظله 
م ن ق و ل
*نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## ياكريم

شكرا للموضوع
نسألكم الدعاء

----------

